# Deleted thread,



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That didnt take long, i was tying a response to this thread http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/cheating-fish-babe-month-contest-77855/ and it was deleted before i could submit.. what gives..:whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kenny,
Someone is trying to start to trouble on this one and the Mods here are preventing it.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

actually it was a fair question,, but i understand,, oh well,,
and if you look at the candidates Aqua Huntress is the best candidate anyway, so it doesnt matter if she asks for votes or not..


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Banana Tom, you replied to the thread on my forum. I would assume that the mods here do not want me to redirect others to my website, which is fair and just. I do, however, believe that the person posting the thread on my site needs to man up and let his forum brethren *over here* see that he is displeased in the campaigning of AquaHuntress rather than going to an anonymous forum and calling her out there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Someone created a bogus screenname and is throwing people under the bus. The screenname they used is a respected foum member who did not have anything to do with it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

NorthernExposure I sent you a PM on here.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase called me yesterday and asked if I posted something about cheating in a fishing babe contest on another forum. I replied to Chase that I am a member of 2 forums both are local to Pensacola, one being this one, and the other being the Emerald Coast Redfish Club Forum. I don't know the details as to what was done or who did it, but........It was not me that did whatever was done. 

My wife is the most beautiful woman I have ever met, and she is not in a fishing babe contest, and I don't have a need to whine about who is.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

No worries gentlemen, let's do some detective work and see who we can sniff out!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

After running the IP found out who it was. It was not Garbo but another PFF forum member.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> After running the IP found out who it was. It was not Garbo but another PFF forum member.


*We kind of suspected that he was from here trying to start trouble for Stephanie. I believe you should keep his name under wraps. Calling Steph a cheater, in public, places that person in extreme **Jeopardy! *


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> * I believe you should keep his name under wraps. Calling Steph a cheater, in public, places that person in extreme **Jeopardy! *


It will come out soon enough. Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

best thing to do, tom, is to call a spade a spade. who ever it was needs to be called into the office. i responded on another fly fishing forum once and one member said i offended her with a post. i said she had little fish. no harm, right. well, i got an offense for that. on this particular forum, three offenses and your off. i'm still a member, though. don't go there much because of betty

jack


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

*shrugs* dunno...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't care who you are GARBO is my hero!

"My wife is the most beautiful woman I have ever met, and she is not in a fishing babe contest, and I don't have a need to whine about who is. "

I will vote for you in any political race you run in! That will get you at least 5 years of "Husband of the Year" awards... ^5's


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> I don't care who you are GARBO is my hero!
> 
> "My wife is the most beautiful woman I have ever met, and she is not in a fishing babe contest, and I don't have a need to whine about who is. "
> 
> I will vote for you in any political race you run in! That will get you at least 5 years of "Husband of the Year" awards... ^5's


 
X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

Garbo said:


> Chase called me yesterday and asked if I posted something about cheating in a fishing babe contest on another forum. I replied to Chase that I am a member of 2 forums both are local to Pensacola, one being this one, and the other being the Emerald Coast Redfish Club Forum. I don't know the details as to what was done or who did it, but........It was not me that did whatever was done.
> 
> My wife is the most beautiful woman I have ever met, and she is not in a fishing babe contest, and I don't have a need to whine about who is.


That is awesome. Wish more guys were like that. :thumbsup: :thumbup:
:yes:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Since I'm not married...





 





 
Jim


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

After a quick investigation by the mods of this forum and the mods of the other forum, IP addresses were compared and Desperado's IP address match's both forums. It was decided that Desperado will be banned from this forum.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, I've had enough of this Garbo the romantic crap....

The truth is his wife was sitting right beside him while he started reading this thread. The conversation went like:

"Aqua who?, baby I don't know no Aqua woman. This is all news to me! Here, read my reply "


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:ban:lmao... why ban him, he'll just be back next week under a new alias, again!!! :whistling:

I wish I had a better answer because I like Will, but I sure don't understand him sometimes and I can't say I'm shocked...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

:yes:That explains everything in a NUT shell..:yes::whistling:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Was the turd toss at "Desparado" for real?
If so, That will really influence any possible respect I could have developed for this person...

Lemme know in public or via PM so I can keep this on my front burner... My Spidey senses sauce are simmerin'...
Brent


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

yup it was the great upstand citizen will


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

To clear things up Brent this forum has 2 Deserados, the one that got banned was -= Desperado=-.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad to see it has been aired out gentlemen. I have a great forum and don't want any poo spilling over to us, I find the real garbo's post extremely prophetic (if your wife reads this, your gonna be sore tomorrow big guy :thumbup I appreciate the effort on Chases part to out the perpetrator. For the record, Aqua Huntress is stunning and if I was voting she would get my vote most assuredly :thumbsup:

I just find it sad that your Garbo impersonator didn't have the stones to air his grievance to your forum and had to sneak over to ours and make Garbo look bad. We have banned the fake Garbo from our site, as for the rest of you we are over at Marlin Magazines forum. I would be honored if you guys would stop by and say hello :table:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> To clear things up Brent this forum has 2 Deserados, the one that got banned was -= Desperado=-.


Which desperado is Will?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

sealark said:


> Which desperado is Will?


-=Desperado=-


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

NorthernExposure said:


> Glad to see it has been aired out gentlemen. I have a great forum and don't want any poo spilling over to us....


How considerate of you. Why not just ban the culprit from your "great forum" and dispense with the snobbery.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NorthernExposure said:


> Glad to see it has been aired out gentlemen. I have a great forum and don't want any poo spilling over to us, I find the real garbo's post extremely prophetic (if your wife reads this, your gonna be sore tomorrow big guy :thumbup I appreciate the effort on Chases part to out the perpetrator. For the record, Aqua Huntress is stunning and if I was voting she would get my vote most assuredly :thumbsup:
> 
> I just find it sad that your Garbo impersonator didn't have the stones to air his grievance to your forum and had to sneak over to ours and make Garbo look bad. We have banned the fake Garbo from our site, as for the rest of you we are over at Marlin Magazines forum. I would be honored if you guys would stop by and say hello :table:


Been there and done that and thanks for coming over to our neck of the woods. I know Zec over there, top notch guy, snook fisherman also. I enjoy things over there too. Take care.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> How considerate of you. Why not just ban the culprit from your "great forum" and dispense with the snobbery.


 
Wow, never been called a snob!? I have no need to explain my comment, but I will, since you're out of the loop :blink:

Had a fella use your guy garbos name on our *great* forum, came over here via the link and your *great* moderator and I figured out who it was trying to use the real Garbos name. So, in a nutshell, I tried to do a stand up thing to protect a good name, if that makes me a snob that's okay. You sound very angry, I don't flinch to internet bullies, thanks for the warm welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

blah blah and yall call ME drama. wigga please. anyway you guys shouldnt waste your time talking about will, he is a piece of garbage (in real life as well).


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

NorthernExposure said:


> Wow, never been called a snob!? I have no need to explain my comment, but I will, since you're out of the loop :blink:
> 
> Had a fella use your guy garbos name on our *great* forum, came over here via the link and your *great* moderator and I figured out who it was trying to use the real Garbos name. So, in a nutshell, I tried to do a stand up thing to protect a good name, if that makes me a snob that's okay. You sound very angry, I don't flinch to internet bullies, thanks for the warm welcome :thumbsup:


You're not the only one that thinks he's angry.... :thumbup:



Sorry ,I couldn't resist.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

NorthernExposure said:


> Wow, never been called a snob!? I have no need to explain my comment, but I will, since you're out of the loop :blink:
> 
> Had a fella use your guy garbos name on our *great* forum, came over here via the link and your *great* moderator and I figured out who it was trying to use the real Garbos name. So, in a nutshell, I tried to do a stand up thing to protect a good name, if that makes me a snob that's okay. You sound very angry, I don't flinch to internet bullies, thanks for the warm welcome :thumbsup:


Perhaps you should look up the definition of an internet bully. My comment was neither angry nor threatening. It was merely an objection to your insinuation of "our poo spilling over to your great forum" in your original post.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

WW2 said:


> You're not the only one that thinks he's angry.... :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ,I couldn't resist.


You never could.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Perhaps you should look up the definition of an internet bully. My comment was neither angry nor threatening. It was merely an objection to your insinuation of "our poo spilling over to your great forum" in your original post.


Can you be a gentleman and point out where I stated *"your poo". Pretty sure I just said generic poo, after all isn't most poo just poo? I ascertain you may feel threatened by the new guy making a post and speaking his mind, it'll be okay...I don't pose a threat to anybody, I'm really harmless :no:You have made my day, I'm laughing at your undying desire to be heard :yes: *

*I'll just ignore you, after all, getting defensive about poo is, well, kinda spooky.:thumbsup:*


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome NE!! We could use your wit!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome NE...been watching this unfold all day...WoW! what fun...just glad it all got taken care of...


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Ultralite, been a long time Stringle, you still fish with Jimmy? I saw him on the fs episode on the bimini bash a few weeks ago. That boy is one heck of a fisherman! I fished with his cousin STAN on the OO for many years, that dude is an absolute fish killing machine! Good to see you posting on SF again, don't be a stranger!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

-=Desperathole=- is gone, what will i do for entertainment this wimter?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think ya did anything wrong Northern Exposure. Good you did what you needed to on your end.

Screw this crap anyways...Steph is still gonna win. And she deserves too. She's one of the few women i KNOW THAT GOES FISHING BY HERSELF, IN HER OWN BOAT, NOT JUST WITH HER BOYFRIEND OR HUSBAND. nOT THAT ANYTHING IS WRONG WITH THAT...BUT SHE TRULY IS PASSIONATE ABOUT HER FISHING, AND i RESPECT HER FOR THAT.

AND UM...SHES HOT

Oops...damn caps locks on this little laptop.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

NorthernExposure said:


> Thanks Ultralite, been a long time Stringle, you still fish with Jimmy? I saw him on the fs episode on the bimini bash a few weeks ago. That boy is one heck of a fisherman! I fished with his cousin STAN on the OO for many years, that dude is an absolute fish killing machine! Good to see you posting on SF again, don't be a stranger!


 Roger that Sir, I am back in country!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

NorthernExposure said:


> Can you be a gentleman and point out where I stated *"your poo". Pretty sure I just said generic poo, after all isn't most poo just poo? I ascertain you may feel threatened by the new guy making a post and speaking his mind, it'll be okay...I don't pose a threat to anybody, I'm really harmless :no:You have made my day, I'm laughing at your undying desire to be heard :yes: *
> 
> *I'll just ignore you, after all, getting defensive about poo is, well, kinda spooky.:thumbsup:*





NorthernExposure said:


> ...I have a great forum and don't want any poo spilling over to us...





Orion45 said:


> Perhaps you should look up the definition of an internet bully. My comment was neither angry nor threatening. It was merely an objection to your insinuation of "our poo spilling over to your great forum" in your original post.


 
Read the above quotes. Did you notice I used the word "insinuation" in my last post? The fact that you asked the question, tells me that English comprhension is not something at which you excel. Therefore, continuing this discussion at an intelligent level would be a waste of time.

I certainly hope that you are not representative of the other moderators on that "great forum" of yours.

By all means, do have the last word and continue to amuse some of us with your inane comments. Have a good evening.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang. In his first post, I took his reference to "poo" as www.; not our forum. In my estimation, he was rightfully calling ONE of us out. That ONE of us is now banned. No offense taken here NE.
:thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

stringle said:


> Dang. In his first post, I took his reference to "poo" as www.; not our forum. In my estimation, he was rightfully calling ONE of us out. That ONE of us is now banned. No offense taken here NE.
> :thumbup:


I guess it's just the way one perceives it. My perception was that of another slam on the PFF. After reading some of the other comments, perhaps my perception was wrong.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, finally, a little good old fashioned PFF drama. It had been getting kind of boring.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Orion, it's all good. When I make my yearly trip to P-cola, I'll buy you a beer, coffee, whatever you like. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Read the above quotes. Did you notice I used the word "insinuation" in my last post? The fact that you asked the question, tells me that *English comprhension* is not something at which you excel. Therefore, continuing this discussion at an intelligent level would be a waste of time.
> 
> I certainly hope that you are not representative of the other moderators on that "great forum" of yours.
> 
> By all means, do have the last word and continue to amuse some of us with your inane comments. Have a good evening.


 
Umm, you spelled comprehension wrong...oops! :whistling:

:tt2: 
(This icon is added so that this post can not be misperceived, this is only a joke)


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

NorthernExposure said:


> Orion, it's all good. When I make my yearly trip to P-cola, I'll buy you a beer, coffee, whatever you like. :thumbsup:


Send me a pm when you're in town if you're not concerned about meeting an angry internet bully for a few beers.


----------

